# The Pending Weapons Ban



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2012)

Assume for a moment that the terrible shooting at Sandy Hook was the triggering factor for massive gun control policy to go into effect.  All "assault weapons," which now means any non-pistol with a detachable magazine and any shotgun that has a capacity of more than five rounds, has been in effect for five years.  Pistol magazines of more than 10 rounds are also prohibited.  You're in the market for a new long gun, given the constraints indicated above, what kind of gun do you go for and why?  

This question is deliberately vague to offer as many options as possible.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 22, 2012)

I would probably go with a well made SKS and retrofit it with a composite stock. This would be a fairly reliable weapon with an already abundant amount of ammunition on the market. Could be used for hunting as well as target shooting or for that when the shit hits the fan moment.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 22, 2012)

Garand. It's skirting the issue as it was a military weapon, but it fits the bill - internally fed, semi-auto, and fires a cartridge that is capable of taking down just about anything in North America (except Chuck Norris).  It has the added bonus of relatively plentiful ammunition (although anything not Mil-Spec may damage it).

Plus it's fun to shoot.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 22, 2012)

A Ruger Mini-14 or 30.... both can get 10 round mags for..... although I already have a nice SKS and the Grand is a great idea... if you have the cash.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 22, 2012)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> A Ruger Mini-14 or 30....[...] Grand is a great idea...* if you have the cash.*


 
I'm scratching my head here: Garands sell for $525 - $625 for field or service grade from CMP.  Most Mini-14/30s I've seen sell for a bit more than that.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 22, 2012)

Totentanz said:


> I'm scratching my head here: Garands sell for $525 - $625 for field or service grade from CMP. Most Mini-14/30s I've seen sell for a bit more than that.


 
There are some but it is surprising difficult to get them.  I see some come through the gun store and even the $625 ones go for for almost 1k.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 22, 2012)

Lever-action .30-.30.  Fast, light, doubtful it'll be banned...


----------



## JBS (Dec 22, 2012)

Mini 14 without a doubt.  Accurate, reliable, a superb weapon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys don't think a Mini-14 will be on the by-name list of banned weapons?


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 22, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> You guys don't think a Mini-14 will be on the by-name list of banned weapons?


 
I don't think so...... its main type does not have a pistol grip, most are designed for ranch/hunting... so perhaps one or two models might fit a "ban" but most, I would think would not.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 22, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> You guys don't think a Mini-14 will be on the by-name list of banned weapons?


 
That's why I went for the lever action. If the Mini-14 isn't banned this time, it will be the next time there's a panic. I figure it'll go...

"Assault Rifles" like the M4s and M4gerys
"It can do as much damage as an assault rifle" like the Mini-14s and such
"Assault shotguns" like the 870 or 500s
"Sniper Rifles"
Lever actions
Single shots

Lucky for me, I don't own guns, so I don't have to worry. Those things are dangerous; never know when they'll leap out and kill people without any warning...


----------



## Nasty (Dec 23, 2012)

I think that the Rugers, Mini 14 & 30 and maybe even the 10/22, will be on the list; I'd go with the SKS.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 23, 2012)

Easy.  Fuck the weapons ban.  I refuse to even consider the possibility of another AWB.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hypothetically speaking if there was a new AWB and the AR15 and other magazine fed /semi-auto rifles were banned. I would say the M1 Garand or something similar would be the closest you will get. However, at that point I would probably go after something with a lot of range (1000+yds) and I would not really care if it was semi auto, bolt or single. I would change my training & tactics for use of a pistol for close work and precision rifle for long work, and a shotgun loaded with 00buck and slugs for intermediate ranges.

Real-world, I am not giving up any of my high capacity semi-auto rifles….not going to make threats or anything, just know that I am not turning my property in, I am not handing them over and I would not want to be the guy who tried to make me.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 23, 2012)

build a bolt togther ar-15 lower from freely distributed blueprints and give the man the middle finger...


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok. I hope cross-threading to a different forum is OK here.

I found an awesome thread about making an AK out of a shovel:
http://www.northeastshooters.com/vb...l-AK-photo-tsunami-warning!?highlight=ak+plow

High on pics and comments.

As for the original question:  SKS, M1


----------



## JBS (Dec 23, 2012)

Door to door siezure is not realistic.

It will be a buyback like the one in Australia, combined with a ban on new manufacture.


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm with JAB, I will not turn anything in regardless of laws passed. 

SKS is a great rifle with a great round.



SgtUSMC8541 said:


> There are some but it is surprising difficult to get them. I see some come through the gun store and even the $625 ones go for for almost 1k.


 
Get it through CMP, $525.


----------



## Kunoichii (Dec 31, 2012)

This:







8654Maine said:


> I found an awesome thread about making an AK out of a shovel:
> http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/threads/179192-DIY-Shovel-AK-photo-tsunami-warning!?highlight=ak plow


 
This was amazing btw.


----------



## Casimir (Dec 31, 2012)

Dunno how legit this source is, but here ya go

http://www.examiner.com/article/report-obama-gun-ban-list-leaked



> Rifles (or copies or duplicates):
> M1 Carbine
> Sturm Ruger Mini-14
> AR-15
> ...


 
That's just a portion. Nazis.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 31, 2012)

0699 said:


> Lucky for me, I don't own guns, so I don't have to worry. Those things are dangerous; never know when they'll leap out and kill people without any warning...


 The ghost of Chesty will git ye fer lyin' Marine


----------



## JBS (Dec 31, 2012)

Casimir said:


> Dunno how legit this source is, but here ya go
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/report-obama-gun-ban-list-leaked
> 
> ...


Holy Jose Jesus and Mary.

The things I have to say are unfit to print.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 31, 2012)

Jeeze guys, just trying to make a joke there.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 2, 2013)

Isn't that pretty much a copy of the list from the '94 ban with a few newer guns added?


----------



## RetPara (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a small number of older M16 magazines.  Reckon I forgot to turn them in....   Is there a market for them?


----------



## JBS (Jan 8, 2013)

RetPara said:


> I have a small number of older M16 magazines. Reckon I forgot to turn them in.... Is there a market for them?


 
If you would like an _approximate_ "real-time" guage of what those magazines _*can*_ go for on the open market right now, you can take a look at what they are auctioning for here:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Rifle-Magazines-Rifle-Clips/BI.aspx?Keywords=*m 16

Just scroll down until you find the ones most similar to what you have. If they are serviceable, standard "M-16" class metal magazines in very good to mint condition will range between $15 and $40 per magazine- at the time of this post.  In my opinion, if you want to maximize the profit on them, sell them 2 at a time on one of the gun-sales classified sites.

.


----------



## Casimir (Jan 10, 2013)

lately, cheaper than dirt (ought to be called expensive as platinum) has been listing GI mags at 99 dollars. fuckin ridiculous.


----------



## Casimir (Jan 12, 2013)

as an addendum to my CTD post, I recently went on my USAA and insured all my pmags and upgraded gi mags through my valuable property insurance as there have been a lot of burglaries being reported around here and other parts of the country. Some of the targeted items have allegedly been firearms parts and accessories. Buddy in Wyoming also told me there were 3 homes in his neighborhood that were burglarized and several hundreds of dollars in firearms and accessories were stolen. somethin to think about if you dont have insurance or safes, etc.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jan 12, 2013)

There's a report today of a unusually large number of weapon thefts happening in D.C. right now.  I guess that's one way for a current gun owner to squirrel away a little something for a rainy day.


----------

